# Happy Birthday, Snarf!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our Nara, aka "Snarf" turns 9 today. So we had to celebrate with a bit of playing outside with her best buddy, Kaiser. And of course I had to take pictures.









Nara when we brought her home 9 years ago at 7 weeks old.









And today.


















Getting tired of posing for pictures and asking me, rather politely, to throw the darn ball already....









"Yea! She finally threw the ball!!!"









"Now, how 'bout throwing the kong, mom??"









"This one? Can ya throw this one??"









"For my birthday I want ALL the toys!!!"










Kicking Kaiser out of the water tub...

















Kaiser "Aw, c'mon, Mom. She already took all of the toys and now she gets my pool too!!!"


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy B-day Nara!! You're looking great!!

Give her a big birthday hug from her extended family!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a wonderful way to spend the day!! (Where did you get her 9 years ago?)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks!











> Originally Posted By: JenM66(Where did you get her 9 years ago?)


Jen, she's an Alk daughter. We got her from Alk's owner, Greg Mominee.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She is looking GREAT, Chris!








Nara and MANY more!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Happy Birthday Nara Girl!!!!</span> Wishing you many, many more!! *</span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great set of pictures!!! Love her asking for you to throw the ball shot


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Nara!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 9th Birthday and many, many more!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday! It looks like you're still enjoying life to its fullest and also looks like Kaiser knows who's top dog!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>HAPPY 9th BIRTHDAY NARA & HOPE YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!!








What a beautiful birthday girl you are!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She looks great, gorgeous girl! 

Happy Bday pretty lady!!! Hope there are many more ahead for you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

many happy birthday wishes, beautiful lady








love the sitting-up pose


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Nara! 











Snarf, where do our owners get such names for such a regal being?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Wishing you many happy years ahead, Chris, Tim, and Nara...and the photos of Kaiser and Kali on Nara's BD were wonderful too.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone!







I think she had a good day, and she enjoyed ending it with a extra tasty venison birthday dinner.












> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> Snarf, where do our owners get such names for such a regal being?


The full nickname is Snarffleupagus. I don't remember where it came from, but it does fit her.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> ...


PBS childrens' show


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great pics, what a gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous girl!!! And Kaiser is such a gentleman, letting her have all the toys, and the dog pool, albeit a bit grudginly. 

Happy 9th B-Day Snarf!!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy birthday sweet girl!!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> ...


Sesame Street!


----------

